# Building a new gaming comp



## Mavsynchroid (Apr 1, 2011)

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build? $1,300
Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want? No preference
Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much? Gaming mostly and web surfing.
Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games? Yes, a lot of gaming. All games, new and old.
Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding? No
Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much? Not sure, never tried before.
Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing? I buy games digitally but usually delete them once I've played through them. So an average amount of space. Nothing huge.
Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? I'm not sure, don't believe so. Only thing I'm keeping from old computer is case and keyboard.
Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility? windows 7. Some new games need new windows.
Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it? Depends if i need to get rid of my old case or not.
Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included? New mouse.
Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have? Case and Keyboard. Also I have an nvidia gts 8800 that would be great if I could use that ALONG WITH another NEW graphics card. Not sure if that's possible.
Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen? Already have one.
Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from? New egg.
Location: What country do you live in? USA

What happened to my old computer was I think the mother board got fried, and I forget the specifics but it was one of the last of it's kind so now new components (such as new version ram and cpu and such) won't work with it. I'd love to use my nvidia 8800 gts with another NEW graphics card but it's not a deal breaker. I'm not sure how to get started at all. I had trouble reading the suggestions in the other thread. Almost would like someone to show me what they'd build with 1,300 to spend on a new comp. Thanks in advance, guys! Really appreciate your expertise!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There are hardware recommendations in this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Is this the thread you were referring to?


----------



## majunix (Aug 19, 2011)

$1300 is a decent budget, 
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64BIT DVD OEM - $120
$1180 left for hardware
Intel Core i7-2600K Processor 3.4GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 -$315
ASUS P8P67 PRO LGA 1155 SATA 6Gbps and USB 3.0 Supported Intel P67 DDR3 2400 ATX Motherboard -$180
CKingston Technology HyperX 8 GB Kit (2x4 GB Modules) 8 Dual Channel Kit 1600 (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX - $65
Corsair CMPSU-950TX 950-Watt TX Series 80 Plus Certified Power Supply Compatible with Intel Core i7 and Core i5 - $155
Western Digital 1.5 TB Caviar Green SATA Intellipower 64 MB Cache - $60
Cooler Master SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Storm Scout ATX/MATX/ITX Mid Tower Case (Black) - $37
MSI N560GTX Twin Frozr II/OC Video Card - $200
Lite-On LightScribe 24X SATA DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Drive IHAS424-98 - Retail (Black) - $26

$142 is left over for shipping and taxes if they apply.

(prices are current, hardware is from Home - Gamers Supply and Windows is from ncix.com)


----------



## Sporkster (Aug 4, 2011)

Without buying a case, 1300$ is plenty. Here's an AMD computer list if it helps, bought from Newegg. Mind you the 1200$ AMD build list in the other thread is one I like but the prices are out of date.

Motherboard: 
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard, *150$*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514

CPU:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX, *130$*
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

RAM:
CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9, *33$*
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9

PSU:
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply, *110$*
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

GPU:
ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card, *250$*
Newegg.com - ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

HDD:
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive, *80$*
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

OS:
Windows 7 Home Premium *120$*

That's something like 873$ before tax. Add a mouse from Amazon.com, (the Logitech G500 is great if you like wired (*50$*), otherwise the Logitech Performance MX (79$) is nice as well).
Most people here will tell you that 4gb of RAM is more than enough for any game. Moreover, 4gb sticks sometimes lead to problems that 2gb sticks don't. However, if you feel more comfortable with 8gb and want to have things open in the background on top of games... the same kit is available for 8gb for 58$, that is 25$ extra. The CPU should be more than enough for any game today. Games do not use hex cores fully yet as they are mostly not multi-threaded or not enough so. Since you do not do video encoding and such a hex core should be unnecessary. However, for heavy multitasking and if you feel that games might use the CPU before you upgrade again, you can go for the AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3ghz, 3.7ghz turbo which is still only 190$. The motherboard I picked because it has 6x 6gb/s SATA ports for hard drives and is AM3+ ready, aka. the next generation of AMD processors. If you want to change your case after all, the HAF 922 and HAF 932 are very nice with great airflow. I like the CM 690 II advanced as well. These will set you back 90-150$, but you might want to check them out. Finally you might throw in a CPU cooler such as CM Hyper 212+ for about 30$ if you plan on overclocking your CPU.

Totals before tax and shipping: 923$ base w/mouse, 1038$ w/upgrades, a little over 1130$ w/ upgrades and nice case.

Hope that helps! Either way enjoy your new computer!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This post is 5 months old.


----------

